# Heading to Myrtle in the morning..



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

As the title says, I'll be heading to Myrtle in the morning, specifically Kingston Plantation in North Myrtle.

I know that Myrtle's surf fishing is relatively poor, but I am hoping that the mullet run will bring me some success. It would be a lot more convenient to just walk right onto the beach, literally right next to Apache Pier, and fish the surf right there, but I am willing to drive north or south if the fishing is that much better.

Please bless me with your wisdom


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Need some more info to really make recommendations... Are you opposed to fish Apache/piers? What are you wanting out of the trip? IE what species, just relaxing, ect...


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> Need some more info to really make recommendations... Are you opposed to fish Apache/piers? What are you wanting out of the trip? IE what species, just relaxing, ect...


Thanks for the reply! I'm not necessarily opposed to it, but I figure if I can wade into the water right by the pier for free, why not save the $10? I'd think you'd still get the benefit of the structure if you were to wade close enough, unless you can't get to the fish without the distance you can get on the pier. I am wanting to have a lot of action really. Blues, reds, trout, flounder, stingrays, sharks (I know, not in Horry county), anything really, especially if it is edible. Hoping to fill up the freezer.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd go on the pier......I think piers have like a 100 to 200 ft limit to fish near a pier.. plus the swimmers etc....never been there but again I would say The pier


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, I'll probably at least go up to the pier and ask them if people have had much action/what they're catching. 

For those of you familiar with the area, where is the best beach to go surf fishing? No spot burning necessary, just general area please.

Also, forgot to mention that I would love to catch a pompano. It is one that is high on my list. I catch little ones in my cast net all the time, never hooked one though.


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

I had good luck from the surf when we were staying at Kingston two years ago and it was right around this time. I was catching pomps, whiting, rays and I cant remember whatelses I had in the cooler but it was one of the better fishing trips I have had durning the middle of the day. I would try and find a road side stand to get some fresh shrimp because everything will be frozen if you get it from the pier and I would try and find some mullet as well but you should have pretty good luck from the surf right there. I was probally 150-200 yds up from the pier


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't been to these places since I was a kid. My Dad and Uncle and I used to have some luck @ these spots. If you copy and paste these cords to Google Earth you will see the jetty's @ Murrells Inlet.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Hop said:


> I haven't been to these places since I was a kid. My Dad and Uncle and I used to have some luck @ these spots. If you copy and paste these cords to Google Earth you will see the jetty's @ Murrells Inlet.


Sorry! Here are the cords. 33 31'41.76"N 79 01'52.67"W


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jmbush01 said:


> Ok, I'll probably at least go up to the pier and ask them if people have had much action/what they're catching.
> 
> For those of you familiar with the area, where is the best beach to go surf fishing? No spot burning necessary, just general area please.
> 
> Also, forgot to mention that I would love to catch a pompano. It is one that is high on my list. I catch little ones in my cast net all the time, never hooked one though.


Sand fleas, fresh shrimp, and fresh clams will be your best bet for pompano. They'll also catch almost every other table fish in the surf. You can add cut mullet (fillets are better than chunks) and catch a bunch of species as well. You can't really fish right next to the pier as there are people fishing out from it and most don't allow any water activities (fishing, swimming, ect) within 50+ yards of it. Most fish don't actually hang around the pilings like freshwater though, your whiting, pompano, blues, ect will all be moving up and down the surf looking for food. 

Buy the best bait you can. If you wouldn't eat it don't buy it. Frozen shrimp, brined shrimp, even salted shrimp isn't really worth it. Frozen clams are ok if that's all you can find. Bob at GC Bait and Tackle has the big clams for bait usually. Most seafood markets don't carry the big ones. If you can net your own mullet that'd be best, and if you know what to look for to catch sand fleas you can walk a half mile or so to see if there are any around where you're staying. Roadside shrimp is usually fine, don't buy the piers or "bait shrimp" try to find fresh. Fish thumbnail sized pieces of bait on #2-4 hooks thrown in, on, and behind the breakers. For redfish, you can put out a whole live mullet, or use the head, chunks, or fillets from a big corn cob sized mullet. If something keeps cutting your whole mullet in half it's blues and you should go to smaller pieces of bait that they can fit in their mouth. 

Whiting are your main table fish and can give you tons of action, but they're picky about what baits they hit, so fish several if possible. 

If you have good bait and still aren't getting any action, you can move up or down the beach. Even moving 20 yards can make a difference. Also I've seen nothing be happening in the surf but the whiting be biting great off the end of the piers. I don't know if Apache closes off the T for king fishermen, I'd imagine they do, but at night you could go out and fish straight off the T. I'm not a huge fan of randomly fishing off the sides of the pier except behind the breakers.


----------



## ncgardenfreaks (Jul 17, 2012)

Heading down to myrtle myself with the misses tomorrow also. Were right up from apache pier though.


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

kbgamecock said:


> I had good luck from the surf when we were staying at Kingston two years ago and it was right around this time. I was catching pomps, whiting, rays and I cant remember whatelses I had in the cooler but it was one of the better fishing trips I have had durning the middle of the day. I would try and find a road side stand to get some fresh shrimp because everything will be frozen if you get it from the pier and I would try and find some mullet as well but you should have pretty good luck from the surf right there. I was probally 150-200 yds up from the pier


Very happy to hear that you had so much success right where I'm fishing, thanks for the news!


SmoothLures said:


> Sand fleas, fresh shrimp, and fresh clams will be your best bet for pompano. They'll also catch almost every other table fish in the surf. You can add cut mullet (fillets are better than chunks) and catch a bunch of species as well. You can't really fish right next to the pier as there are people fishing out from it and most don't allow any water activities (fishing, swimming, ect) within 50+ yards of it. Most fish don't actually hang around the pilings like freshwater though, your whiting, pompano, blues, ect will all be moving up and down the surf looking for food.
> 
> Buy the best bait you can. If you wouldn't eat it don't buy it. Frozen shrimp, brined shrimp, even salted shrimp isn't really worth it. Frozen clams are ok if that's all you can find. Bob at GC Bait and Tackle has the big clams for bait usually. Most seafood markets don't carry the big ones. If you can net your own mullet that'd be best, and if you know what to look for to catch sand fleas you can walk a half mile or so to see if there are any around where you're staying. Roadside shrimp is usually fine, don't buy the piers or "bait shrimp" try to find fresh. Fish thumbnail sized pieces of bait on #2-4 hooks thrown in, on, and behind the breakers. For redfish, you can put out a whole live mullet, or use the head, chunks, or fillets from a big corn cob sized mullet. If something keeps cutting your whole mullet in half it's blues and you should go to smaller pieces of bait that they can fit in their mouth.
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome post SL, thanks for taking the time! I catch plenty of mullet, and can occasionally find sand crabs if I walk around a bit. I've accidentally caught shrimp in the cast net inland as well, any tips on how to locate 'em?

Since I normally use whole mullet (though small ones) a thumbnail size of bait seems small.. Is that how big you use with cut mullet as well? Will whiting eat cut mullet?

I have read plenty on how to read the surf, but I never seem to get it right. I know what I'm looking for, so I'm hoping that is due to the relative lack of structure here in MB. I have been throwing my bait about where the waves begin to roll, is that too far? I really want to hit right where the waves start breaking white? It seems so much shallower and closer to the beach than I would expect. Today it was a lot calmer and the waves were crashing a lot shallower than I'm used to as well. 

Can you give me a general idea of how deep and how far from where the water starts the bigger fish are generally held? A breakdown of how far out whiting, pompano, reds, blues would be awesome, but I'm guessing they are all generally right where the rolling waves begin to break and foam?

Should I start my reports in this thread, or start a new surf report thread? Today I began at slack low tide around 6 and was robbed by blues for 2 hours before wising up and rigging them better. I passed the hook through the gill and then hooked in near the tail to make a home-made mullet rig sort of thing. I landed a 13"er as I was packing up to go in for dinner. There were tons of mullet in the surf, a lot bigger than I'm used to. Hooked 2 big ones through the nose and, based on the bites, there were some BIG blues out there. There were also many many baby whiting being caught in the cast net. 

Thanks again everyone, this forum is an invaluable resource.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey i'm from MD but fished Apache Pier last week on my fishing trip.. I caught about 10 blues, 2 Whitings, countless pinfish (i think, we don't have that species in MD), and hooked one Shark (ended up cutting my line, made a run for the pier)... catch some pinfish for cutbait, and that is what I was catching all my Blues on... Actually a nice gentlemen gave me one of his hooks with a cigar bobber on it, and I added it to my fish-finder rig, and all of a sudden I was catching Blues left in right (almost to the point where I was the only person catching Blues.. If you use bloodworms (well I was) you will be catching pinfish in a matter of seconds , I was halfway up the pier... Oh if this means anything as most people was looking and me and my dad crazy, seems most people drop their lines straight down in the water when we was casting out lines about 20-40 yards out... may have or not made a difference as I did a lot better then some of the assumed "regulars"..


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

How was the fishing? I didn't get to go out this morning cause i had school work to finish, but i might hit the Apache Pier on Saturday.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Fish Snatcha, those "assumed regulars" were fishing for flounder, black drum and sheephead, all three of which are targeted under the pier and beside the pilings.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jmbush01 said:


> Very happy to hear that you had so much success right where I'm fishing, thanks for the news!
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome post SL, thanks for taking the time! I catch plenty of mullet, and can occasionally find sand crabs if I walk around a bit. I've accidentally caught shrimp in the cast net inland as well, any tips on how to locate 'em?
> ...


Whiting will eat cut mullet, but sometimes they prefer other baits. I think it depends on the species of whiting you're catching, and their taste at the moment. Some of my biggest have been on cut mullet though. For fishing mullet, it depends on what you're after. Flounder, whole and live. For reds you can fish a whole one, or chunks. Same with blues though they'll often bite a whole one in half. When I fish mullet for whiting and smaller species that you'll also catch, I fillet the finger mullet and fish that. Usually is say 1/2-3/4 x 2-3" strip? If you have mullet bigger than finger mullet, I'd fillet them and then cut that in bite sized pieces if you're targeting whiting. If you start missing bites it's probably fish with a small mouth and if you want to catch them, then fish a smaller sized bait. But a boneless fillet is very easy for them to get in their mouth, more so than chunks or whole (obviously) and it flaps around in the current helping attract fish. 

There is not much structure in most of Myrtle Beach, so you're probably right. That said fish relate to anything different, so the breaking waves are the something different. Whiting and pompano especially tend to run in at your feet and suck up sand fleas and Coquina clams that get washed out of the by the breaking waves sand. Therefor you should always fish a rod in close for them, from almost in the wash to the breaking waves, and one out medium and far out when the beach is featureless. If you start catching fish at one distance, cast all your rods there. If the action stops, try different distances (or up/down the beach). Other species will come in close if they eat the invertebrates like reds, black drum, and flounder also hang in close where the waves knock around baitfish making them easy pickings. Other fish like blues and Spanish often run farther out. However far you see the mullet running is a fine spot to try as if they're around, they'll be chasing the baitfish. 

When you're missing bites like that, you can fish fillets *especially from bigger sized mullet for bigger fish!* or chunks. You could have smaller sharks or blues eating the mullet as well. Most other fish tend eat them whole. 

You can make new threads or post here with reports, whatever you'd like. Happy to help. I may come down this week, how long will you be around?


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

tonyg89 said:


> How was the fishing? I didn't get to go out this morning cause i had school work to finish, but i might hit the Apache Pier on Saturday.





SmoothLures said:


> Whiting will eat cut mullet, but sometimes they prefer other baits. I think it depends on the species of whiting you're catching, and their taste at the moment. Some of my biggest have been on cut mullet though. For fishing mullet, it depends on what you're after. Flounder, whole and live. For reds you can fish a whole one, or chunks. Same with blues though they'll often bite a whole one in half. When I fish mullet for whiting and smaller species that you'll also catch, I fillet the finger mullet and fish that. Usually is say 1/2-3/4 x 2-3" strip? If you have mullet bigger than finger mullet, I'd fillet them and then cut that in bite sized pieces if you're targeting whiting. If you start missing bites it's probably fish with a small mouth and if you want to catch them, then fish a smaller sized bait. But a boneless fillet is very easy for them to get in their mouth, more so than chunks or whole (obviously) and it flaps around in the current helping attract fish.
> 
> There is not much structure in most of Myrtle Beach, so you're probably right. That said fish relate to anything different, so the breaking waves are the something different. Whiting and pompano especially tend to run in at your feet and suck up sand fleas and Coquina clams that get washed out of the by the breaking waves sand. Therefor you should always fish a rod in close for them, from almost in the wash to the breaking waves, and one out medium and far out when the beach is featureless. If you start catching fish at one distance, cast all your rods there. If the action stops, try different distances (or up/down the beach). Other species will come in close if they eat the invertebrates like reds, black drum, and flounder also hang in close where the waves knock around baitfish making them easy pickings. Other fish like blues and Spanish often run farther out. However far you see the mullet running is a fine spot to try as if they're around, they'll be chasing the baitfish.
> 
> ...


OK, here is my update:
Midday Friday, outgoing tide the mullet were being chased by blues like crazy. It was non-stop action for about 2 hours. Unfortunately my hook-up to land ratio was very low, and I only brought in 3, the biggest being about 18" (are blues measured by FL? I would think so, the way their tail fins are). I made some rookie mistakes like pulling the fish out of the water before I was all the way in and it flopping off the hook. Also, fishing with my mullet rig I got a huge bite and had forgotten to loosen my drag after I tightened it down all the way to cast and the thing broke off. Lesson learned. I immediately grabbed my wallet and ran to the pier for another mullet rig. They didn't have any so I got a bluefish rig, which I wasn't happy about because they are mono and also prone to bait stealing. I still happened to land the 3 on it, but could have been a lot more had I had the mullet rig.

Today I went to the inlet (if it is big enough to call it that) by ocean annie's. I normally just catch mullet on the surface but couldn't see any so I let my net sink all the way, unlike I normally do. First time I did this I caught a 14" puppy drum. This was funny to me because it was my 2nd red ever and my 1st was in the cast net as well, in the surf though. I also caught a bunch of pinfish, a big mullet at least a foot long, and a pompano looking thing that made lots of noise when it was out of water. Is that what a croaker is?? No fish on the line in the inlet..

Then I went back to the beach by Apache and waited for the same action I saw yesterday. It never really came, but I did hook up with one blue that I let off by prematurely lifting it out of the water again. Took two times to learn that lesson, ha. 

There was a constant stream of mullet mid outgoing tide, where the waves were breaking. Maybe I should have fished closer in. I pretty much go as deep as I can and cast as far as I can, lol. 

Oh, I also hooked into the back of a ladyfish with a spoon, probably about 2 feet long. Had no idea what it was but it looked like a big ass mullet to me, except for the mouth and fins. I sprinted up to the pier with it in my hand and said "what is this, and can I eat it?" They informed me it was a ladyfish but no comment on eating, so I went and revived and released it. 

Pics to come soon!

SL, I will be here til midday Monday, I have class on Tuesday  Let me know if/when you're coming! Thanks again for the info everybody.

Can anyone tell me exactly why sometimes the mullet are in 3" deep water and other times they are out further? Seems like they are never in real close during slack tide. I was catching lots and lots and lots of whiting in the cast net, mullet sized. How deep of water are the keepers in? I found a spot where the baby whiting seemed to love, so I'd like to fish for some keepers just out from that spot.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladyfish aren't really good eating, but make decent bait. I probably won't be down til Tuesday PM at the earliest. 

Mullet just do what they do, sometimes fish will push them up to the shore and nail em, but other than that they just kind of swim around... 
Keeper whiting can be caught just in the suds and the biggest ones are sometimes out farther than most. I wouldn't expect to catch them if you don't try several baits on smaller rigs though.


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

damn i should have went out today. maybe on monday ill make a trip lol im only a mile away (im lazy)


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> Ladyfish aren't really good eating, but make decent bait. I probably won't be down til Tuesday PM at the earliest.
> 
> Mullet just do what they do, sometimes fish will push them up to the shore and nail em, but other than that they just kind of swim around...
> Keeper whiting can be caught just in the suds and the biggest ones are sometimes out farther than most. I wouldn't expect to catch them if you don't try several baits on smaller rigs though.


With all due respect (you really seem to know your stuff), there seems to be more rhyme and reason than "they just kind of swim around".. I saw the same thing today as yesterday: at slack tide they weren't around close to the beach at all and then about 30-45 mins after they were in close. I think I have noticed a similar pattern in the past, though I suppose it _could_ be coincidence.

When you say suds you mean 2-4' of water, yeah? From where to waves crash to about knee high? And by smaller rigs? Would a standard double drop bottom rig with small chunks or fillets be ok?



tonyg89 said:


> damn i should have went out today. maybe on monday ill make a trip lol im only a mile away (im lazy)


Jeez, I'm jealous. Every day I consider dropping out of school and heading for the beach, though probably not Myrtle, given its notorious surf fishing reputation, haha. I am addicted to saltwater fishing and just the beach and ocean in general. It calls to me. My next move will definitely be to a good surf fishing location.

Tight lines, boys.


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm on the beach right now and there is a constant stream of mullet so thick that you can walk on them. Barely any jumping, what gives? Where are the predators??


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm on the beach and there is a constant stream of mullet so thick that you can walk on them. It doesn't seem like anything is chasing them though. What gives?? Where are all the predators?


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

jmbush01 said:


> I'm on the beach and there is a constant stream of mullet so thick that you can walk on them. It doesn't seem like anything is chasing them though. What gives?? Where are all the predators?


 i WAS JUST there also. Left a 12:30. Only caught a blow/puffer fish. I'm guessing there low pressure front that came through over night shut down the action. I've caught a whole mixed bag of fish all week. Cast net my own bait had an awesome time. Was using sand fleas also. Made my frlea rake last weekend. Found large flea colonys all up and down the beach. Good luck jmbush...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jmbush01 said:


> With all due respect (you really seem to know your stuff), there seems to be more rhyme and reason than "they just kind of swim around".. I saw the same thing today as yesterday: at slack tide they weren't around close to the beach at all and then about 30-45 mins after they were in close. I think I have noticed a similar pattern in the past, though I suppose it _could_ be coincidence.
> 
> When you say suds you mean 2-4' of water, yeah? From where to waves crash to about knee high? And by smaller rigs? Would a standard double drop bottom rig with small chunks or fillets be ok?
> 
> ...


Who knows. Could be the current, or any number of things. 
You can literally catch whiting and pompano at your feet out to 10 yards out. Just gotta try different spots until you find them. 
Regular 2 hook bottom rigs are fine, I tie my own out of 20 and 25 lb flourocarbon. I would never use chunks of mullet on the small rigs. If you want to fish chunks you can use a heavier bottom rig and bigger hooks for bigger fish, or a fish finder rig. 

Don't give up on Myrtle Beach yet, I've had some amazing days off the piers despite the flat surf. I pretty much only surf fish one spot though.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Those little bitty whiting make excellent flounder bait fished on a carolina rig and a 1-1/0 Kahle hook.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

flathead said:


> Those little bitty whiting make excellent flounder bait fished on a carolina rig and a 1-1/0 Kahle hook.


Indeed, little croaker too. Fantastic bait.


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally got to the pier today. Got a nice sized blue. Someone early this morning caught a 7 lb flounder (i saw it on the Apache Pier's Facebook page). Had a strong hit that pulled my line out quite a bit then eventually snapped.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice blue. Congrats. Will be down next week, can't wait.


----------

